# Get ready, England! And a dual citizenship question?



## Angelwolf (Oct 26, 2010)

Well first off I have awesome news! My spousal visa was approved and my flight is booked... So in about 2 weeks I'll be on British soil with legal leave to remain... 

I think it's funny how I can be so happy and yet so sad (leaving family and friends and the only place I've ever lived) to leave Colorado. I know I'm going to love being in Liverpool but wow... I guess there will be homesickness to contend with. How has everyone here dealt with that?

I also wondered, since I'll be having a baby in a couple of months, if he will be born with dual citizenship? His father is, of course, a British national and I have my American citizenship. I have heard mixed reviews- though I was fairly sure that he'd be both as long as he's born in the UK?

Thanks guys!


----------



## hollylane (Dec 9, 2010)

Ha, congrats on everything! What caught my attention is the fact that you live in Colorado Springs as well AND I just had a baby myself! 

I'm not sure if the same applies having him/her in the UK, but I do know as I had my baby in the US. He/she will be British by descent as if your husband was born in the UK himself. And as you're still a US citizen, it should apply to the US as well, just register the baby with the US, getting him a social security number and all that. (that's what I've done anyways) and I might recommend you getting he/she a US passport as well while you're over there. My husband is a UK citizen, so that made our son British by decent. All I will tell you right now, be ready for a TON of paperwork on both sides (US and UK) 

Also as a side note as you said you're due in a couple months, make sure you get a doctors note that says you're clear to travel if you haven't already, a lot of airlines don't like to have pregnant women on board after a certain amount of weeks, esp when traveling overseas like that. So if you haven't, get one and save yourself a lot of grief when you get to the airport. (Not sure which airline you are taking, as each one has different policies)

And as for being homesick, I don't know yet! I'm hoping to be in Long Eaton by next month if all goes well. I can't wait myself. All I can suggest is something like facebook if you don't have that already, to keep in touch with everyone here in the states!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Angelwolf said:


> Well first off I have awesome news! My spousal visa was approved and my flight is booked... So in about 2 weeks I'll be on British soil with legal leave to remain...
> 
> I think it's funny how I can be so happy and yet so sad (leaving family and friends and the only place I've ever lived) to leave Colorado. I know I'm going to love being in Liverpool but wow... I guess there will be homesickness to contend with. How has everyone here dealt with that?
> 
> I also wondered, since I'll be having a baby in a couple of months, if he will be born with dual citizenship? His father is, of course, a British national and I have my American citizenship. I have heard mixed reviews- though I was fairly sure that he'd be both as long as he's born in the UK?


Your baby will be a dual US-UK national wherever he is born. The only difference is that if he is born in US, he will be a British citizen by descent and won't be able to transmit his citizenship automatically to any children born outside of UK, and if he is born on British soil he will be British otherwise than by descent. But even if your baby is British by descent on birth, living in UK for at least 3 years will enable him to transmit his nationality to any children wherever they are born. I presume your husband is British otherwise than by descent - born, adopted or naturalised in UK. If your husband is British by descent (e.g. born outside UK) and your child is born in US, he won't be automatically British but can be registered as British if you all continue to live in UK for 3 years.

As hollylane has said, take heed of any travel restriction on account of your advanced pregnancy. BA, for example, allows you to fly for a uncomplicated pregnancy for a single birth up to the end of 36th week, but anything from 28th week you should carry a letter from your doctor or midwife confirming your pregnancy is uncomplicated and your expected date of delivery, you are in good health and there's no reason why you shouldn't fly. Other airlines will have different requirements.

As for uprooting yourself from your home environment, that's not easy, especially with a new baby and no support network locally. You will have to rely it on your husband's side, keep in touch with folks in US through emails, Skype, letters etc, and make trips back whenever you are able (once a year?), and invite your folks to UK. With a baby, join local mothers and toddlers club and get to know other young parents for friendship and mutual support.
Whereabouts in Liverpool will you be living?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Congratulations! On both the visa and the soon-to-be new arrival! Yes, your baby will have dual nationality - born in the UK with a UK father, he or she is good to go right from the start. You will need to take him or her into the US consulate to register him there as a US citizen and get a social security number and passport for him. All the necessary information is here: Embassy of the United States London, UK - Children Born in the UK to U.S. Parents

Homesickness is a funny thing. Sometimes you get it real bad, and other times you are just kind of in awe of the fact that you're really and truly living overseas. Take advantage of all the modern marvels that allow you to stay in touch with friends and family back "in the old country." Facebook, Skype, VOIP phone service, e-mail they all help - and none of them were available 20 years ago when I first came overseas. (I thought e-mail was magic because I could stay in touch almost instantaneously and didn't have to run up big phone bills!)

The other thing is to get involved early on in groups and activities so you can meet new friends. OK, you're going to be busy with a new baby - but look for "young mums" groups, especially among the various expat clubs (where you can get a taste of "back home" when you need it - or at least other folks who understand what sorts of things you're missing). A baby is a great conversation starter, in any event, and as he grows, you'll start meeting all the other mothers at the nursery or school.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

